Ask HN: Any resources to master blockchain programming? - febin
======
schwentkerr
[https://www.edx.org/course/blockchain-business-
introduction-...](https://www.edx.org/course/blockchain-business-introduction-
linuxfoundationx-lfs171x)

created by team of five women colleagues, Hyperledger education team & myself.

~~~
febin
How do I go beyond basics?

------
ainiriand
You can start with:

[https://github.com/julienr/ipynb_playground](https://github.com/julienr/ipynb_playground)

[https://ethereumdev.io/](https://ethereumdev.io/)

